# Frühjahrskrankheit ?



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2007)

Hallo,

gestern ist mein kleinster Koi (5 cm ) verstorben.

Lt. Fachhändler (Mikroskop) ist es die Bakterielle Frühjahrskrankheit ....?

Die laut seiner Aussage alle Fische dahinraffen wird!

Die aber auch wenn ich jetzt behandle beim nächsten "Wärmeschub" wieder kommen kann ...

Es kann doch nicht sein das ich nach jedem kurzen Frost neu behandeln muss ?

Gibt es nicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Wo kann ich "Teich"Salz herbekommen?

Welche Medikamente gibt es noch (außer von Sera)?

Vorab mal Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2007)

Hallo, 

du kannst jedes im Kaufhaus erhältliche jodfreie Salz verwenden. 

Salzbäder findest du in der Suchfunktion. 


.......und such dir einen neuen "Fachhändler".   



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Feb. 2007)

Hallo,

bisher bin ich mit "Viehsalz" Bio Natur ohne Zusatzstoffe prima gefahren ...es gab keine Probleme mehr!

Allerdings ist mir jetzt aufgefallen das einer der größten Kois ... knapp 20 cm sehr dick ist ....

Er schwimmt normal (im Schwarm ohne großes Hungergefühl wohl noch zu kalt - Wasser hat 6 Grad)

Kann das ein Laichansatz sein ?
Wie kann ich den Unterschied zwischen krank und Laich erkennen ?

Vorab mal danke für Eure Hilfe


----------

